# Eduard Weekend Edition La-7



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

I got this a while back and finished it a couple of weeks ago. I'm not terribly impressed with this particular Eduard offering, but I just started on their W/E P-400 "Cactus Air Force" and it is outstanding......

BUT, this didn't turn out too bad, considering I shelved it for a while 'cause it just didn't turn me on. I also lost the directions and one of the landing gear large doors. Anyway, here it is.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Eduard's earlier stuff is pretty basic and rough. It was a few years before they ascended to the Hasegawa-like quality they have now.


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

John P said:


> Eduard's earlier stuff is pretty basic and rough. It was a few years before they ascended to the Hasegawa-like quality they have now.


From what I have gleaned, some of the "Weekend Edition" kits are re-boxed Zvezda kits. The La-7 kit was of decent quality, but there was little cockpit detail and there just weren't a lot of parts. Maybe because the plane itself is just so simple. 

The P-400 kit seems to be from the same molds as the Accurate Miniatures kit. It's very nice. I'll post more of that build as I continue with it.

tom


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

machine shop to said:


> From what I have gleaned, some of the "Weekend Edition" kits are re-boxed Zvezda kits. The La-7 kit was of decent quality, but there was little cockpit detail and there just weren't a lot of parts. Maybe because the plane itself is just so simple.
> 
> The P-400 kit seems to be from the same molds as the Accurate Miniatures kit. It's very nice. I'll post more of that build as I continue with it.
> 
> tom


The Weekend kits are NOT reboxed Zvezda kits. 

Most of Eduard's kits are their own tooling. A few of their older releases, like the La-7 are ex Gavia tooling. Gavia did a Po-2, La-7 and Lysander among others. Gavia stuff is fair.

If you get one of the new Zvezda LaGG or Lavochkins you will see they are quite nice and much more intricate than the old Gavia kit. 

The Accurate Miniatures Airacobra kit is actually reboxed Eduard. Accurate Miniatures today is a new company and not the AM that tooled up their nice P-51, Dauntless, Mitchell, etc. Those molds are now owned by Italeri. The "new" AM really doesn't make much new stuff but reboxes Eduard, Special Hobby and Revell kits mostly. The Eduard Airacobra isnt bad but Hasegawa's is better in accuracy, detail and fit.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

It may not be the most detailed kit, but you sure made it look nice - Good work, Tom :thumbsup:


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> The Weekend kits are NOT reboxed Zvezda kits.
> 
> Most of Eduard's kits are their own tooling. A few of their older releases, like the La-7 are ex Gavia tooling. Gavia did a Po-2, La-7 and Lysander among others. Gavia stuff is fair.
> 
> ...


Thank you for clearing that up. I did had looked for reviews of that (La-7) kit. I mistakenly remembered Zvezda instead of Gavie. My mistake. 

The only difference between the Eduard and AM kit is the color of the plastic. Now I know why they are so similar otherwise.

I'd really like to try some Hasegawa products, but they are so danged expensive........

tom


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hasegawa stuff doesnt cost much more than Eduard. Granted the Weekend kits are their budget bare bones cheaped down series. But the Eduard P-39, Accurate Min rebox and Hase kit are all around $35. 

Hasegawa has some good stuff but fit is not their forte. They have a lot to learn from Tamiya in that area. Their Corsair, Ki-100, and P-38 in particular have awful fit.


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> Hasegawa stuff doesnt cost much more than Eduard. Granted the Weekend kits are their budget bare bones cheaped down series. But the Eduard P-39, Accurate Min rebox and Hase kit are all around $35.
> 
> Hasegawa has some good stuff but fit is not their forte. They have a lot to learn from Tamiya in that area. Their Corsair, Ki-100, and P-38 in particular have awful fit.


I should mention my middle name is "Cheap". I tend to get whatever Squadron has on sale that also tickles my fancy.


But then again I have some 40 kits stashed away............


tom


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually, I thought the Eduard Cobra kit was even _better _than the Hasegawa kit! Lots more parts and detail.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Not counting Eduard's Profi-Pack kit with extra resin and photo-etch, the OOTB Hasegawa kit, espcially in the cockpit is much more detailed. It has more and better detail, more small parts, etc. The Eduard kit has some fairly major flaws with the wing airfoil and cross section too. Of the three mainstream kits, Hasegawa, Eduard and Monogram/Revell, the Hasegawa kit has the most accurate airframe shape and the most detail overall. Having said that, the Monogram kit is not "bad" although its a bit pudgy in the rear fusilage. It does give the option of an open nose gun bay and basic engine. The current Revell issue is actually the older Pro Modeller kit with minor tooling additions made a few years ago, but lacking the photo-etch from the PM kit. Monogram's wing is still better than Eduard's.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

You did not mention the over exaggerated "fabric" detail on the tail of the Hasegawa.
Yes it is a nice kit but the tail needs some attention with a sanding stick.
Eduards P-39's are beautiful kits. I believe it was the beginning of the Eduard kits we see today. That is beautifuly molded and highly detailed models. The P-39 I believe bridged the gap from the earlier crude short run kits to the high quality they do today.
I have heard and this is just recently, of the supposed airfoil error in that kit. I guess I either don't know what I am looking for or it doesn't jump out at me. The only problems I ever agreed with is the trailing edges are a little thick and need some sanding and the doors are a "challenge" to get a good fit in the closed position.

I always have and will have a soft spot for the Monogram kit. I think it is a sweet little kit from a much missed manufacturer.... I wish Revell would start producing new aircraft kits in the tradition of Monogram. Another topic for another time

Max Bryant


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes the fabric on the Hasegawa rudder is possibly overdone. But its such a minor point and so easy to fix its not worth mentioning. A coat of Tamiya Liquid Surfacer and a light sanding will take care of that.

The Monogram kit for its age is still pretty cool. It holds up well considering its 40 years old. A bit thick in the fusilage yes, but generally accurate and its better fitting than many of the old Monogram offerings.

A nice feature with the Hasegawa kit is the interior (which is quite detailed) has a lot of alignment pins, tabs, etc to make sure the various floor, deck, bulkhead, panel parts line up. Most of the Eduard stuff just sort of floats in space without positive alignment positioning.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice job on that kit!

Agentsmith


----------

